
The hidden legacy of 70 years of atomic weaponry: At least 33,480 Americans dead - hackuser
http://media.mcclatchydc.com/static/features/irradiated/
======
maroonblazer
I'd be curious to see a similar study that looks at carbon-based energy
production and the corresponding fallout (pardon the pun).

------
cryoshon
Cool. Let's see some convictions for the leaders and middle managers, and
reparations for the victims.

Oh wait, we won't, because it's America. Be glad that the toxic sludge didn't
sicken you, citizen.

